# Babywearing while cooking?



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

I had to wear my son so I could finish cooking the other night (so Dh could get some sleep) and again the next day. I think for a newborn it wouldn't be so bad because they would probably be laying down and protected by the sling. But with my 6 mo it was a pita! Trying to cook with one hand while holding his arm with my other hand. He also likes to try to get into whatever container I am trying to open.







:

So I am curious how many mommas or daddys here wear their babies while cooking. Any helpful hints or words of cautions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## roxy (Jun 16, 2006)

mama, you need to wear the baby on your back! what do you use to wear ds?


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

For prep work I can do it in the front, but when it comes to using knives & the stove I switch them to the back.


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

I burnt my baby's foot once while cooking, my son 11 yrs ago. And not a bad burn.. Now, I would only do it if I absolutely had to instead of letting him CIO. I would sling to the side that way awy from the stove. or on my back.


----------



## CajunMama (Jun 24, 2003)

I want to qualify my answer by saying that I only will cook while wearing DS on my back. I do cook and wear DS all the time now that i have my Kozy. Before that I was wary of cooking and getting hot grease/water on DS or having him try to grab a knife I was using or something. It took me FOREVER to cook dinner







: because I have having to stop what I was doing and fool with DS all the time. He instictively knew when i was about to start cooking( no matter what time) and would be the world's fussiest babe.









Having him in the Kozy makes it easy to cook







; just like before I had him :LOL He is quiet( sometimes he sleeps) and I can get dinner cooked in a reasonable amount of time.

If you want to cook while wearing your DC, I would recommend a wrap or a Mei Tai so you can wear your child on your back. Much safer and easier IMO.


----------



## shanetedissac (Apr 26, 2002)

I have worn my babies while cooking quite frequently. I have to be very aware of the reaching, swinging and movement of him at all times. I do have to put him down when I'm opening the oven.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I use my Maya Wrap and he usually sits on my hip. I swing him around to my back if there's boiling water, sharp knives, etc. I put him down and let him cry for a few minutes if there's grease splattering. I can't stand to hear him cry, but it's better than grease burns, IMO.


----------



## kris1225 (Feb 22, 2002)

I've done it too, but always with the baby swung around on my back and with CRAZY awareness of where every limb is located. I don't recommend it at all and only do it when it's absolutely unavoidable, which, with a HN child, is more often than you'd like.

I say eat out! Order pizza! :LOL


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

I really think your poll needs to have another option - I don't feel it's safe but I don't think those that do it are horrible mothers!!! Jeez, kind of rough!!!

It actually depends on what I am doing, if I'm doing some prep work or if I'm kneading dough or something then no problems I sling away. But anything having to do with actual stove top cooking - like sauteeing or boiling water or the like I put the baby down, or in this case now with a toddler I put him in his high chair to watch me. Also putting stuff in or taking stuff out of a hot oven, too risky for me.

Kitty


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

Depends on the sling. I think its fine if on the back and totally aware. I do it all the time, but she is on my back.


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

I have done it, but I was so aware of what was going on and nervous. Sometimes I would end up putting my kids down cause I needed to concentrate on cooking and not on making sure they didn't get hurt. They cried, but like someone else said, better than getting burned. Definitely on the back is good.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I have cooked dinner w/a kid on my back for most of 3+ years. But, big difference...I use the backpack.

Before the kids were old enough for a bpack, I used the Bjorn and would just lean away and for hot things; ie. draining the grease, I'd hand him off to dh for a minute.


----------



## Leatherette (Mar 4, 2003)

I did not wear Mya while cooking until I got the Ergo, and could wear her on my back. If she was asleep, I would prep stuff for cooking when she was in the sling, but no cooking. I am way too clumsy.

So I voted yes, and it's safe, but only with a back carrier. I don't cook too much, anyway.

L.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I do it, when I cook... which is not very often, lol. But she is too small yet to reach for stuff or get her feet anywhere near the stove.


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

I do it a lot but I have a Kozy and so ds is on my back and out of harms way. If he's not in the Kozy he's in the Ellaroo on my back. It has been a pretty easy desicion for me since I have no ring slings or pouches. I found that I could never get them to work right so my choses are pretty limited.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I've grilled pork chops while nursing a slinging babe. But it wasn't much fun.

Babywearing and cooking is like a lot of other parenting stuff - you'll know if it's okay or not. I wouldn't fry bacon while wearing a baby but I'd probably stir the soup or put the veggies on to steam, kwim?

And I think babywearing while cooking is probably fine in most situations if baby is being worn on the back.


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

If I didn't wear Isabella while cooking than my dinner would never get done! I really have no choice, because she always seems to get fussy when I'm trying to prepare dinner. I used to wear her kind of on my hip, but behind my arm in my Zolo, but now that I have an Ergo it's SOOO much easier! She loves to sit back there and watch me cook!


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

I voted yes with no risks but I want to qualify that. When dd was really young I never did with the sling, but when she was old enough for the backpack I did all the time, it really helped out.

I was never comfortable with sling and cooking, backpack yes.


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HelloKitty*
I really think your poll needs to have another option - I don't feel it's safe but I don't think those that do it are horrible mothers!!! Jeez, kind of rough!!!
Kitty

Sorry, that was ment as a joke... I guess I have kind of a morbid sence of humor.









I will clarify that right now I only have a ring sling and a Baby Bjorn, I don't feel comfortable slinging him on my back with the ring sling yet. He can't sit up on his own and I am afraid he would be flailing backwards, at least until he gets a little older.

Both times I have had to sling him it wasn't anything major, cooking quesidillas (I can't spell) or chicken in the frying pan but no slattering grease or fluids. He is usually pretty good in his bouncy seat untill I have about 10 minutes left of cooking.









If we had a high chair that would be perfect. Just give him a medal spoon and he would be set for days. BUT we are moving to England soon and we don't have a table here and aren't buying anything new untill we get overthere.

I guess I can have my DH or LC or friends help me learn to sling him on my back.

This poll was mostly for opinions and what worked for each momma. Thanks so much for taking time to reply.... Also leaving this poll open to who ever feels like contributing to the thread.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I used to wear ds in a backpack while I cooked or did dishes.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I also think the poll needs to have "I will only cook while they are on my back option" because i think there is a huge difference between having them onyour back and in front. I have had 2nd and 3rd decrgree burns from cooking. here is what i leaned from my experiance.

1)nothing is more painful than a burn. not childbnirth, not broken bones, not deep jagged cuts, not kidney stones, not anything, . I swear to you.

2) it happens fast even when you are paying attention. You are not incomtrol of where your baby moves her hands and feet. You just never can know when they are going to lunge.

2) no body spills hot sauces or boiling water on themselves on purpose. No one ever puts thier hand on a hot burner or pan on purpose. it i always an accident.

3) stuff splatters and pops and splashes.

4) haveing a fabric cover such as a sling will not help. If you burn you hand what do you do? You either quickly wash or wipe (which by the way is a very bad idea - experiance) the offending hot stuff off. If your baby is in a sling (or you spill on your clothes - again experiance) you have to get them out of all the fabric, out of any clothes they are wearing and then to the sink. the entire time that hot stuff is on them it just keeps burning. and then you have to peel the fabric out of the burned area. yeeeoouch!

I do carry my baby on my back but when push comes to shove I will eaiter post pone supper/change planse ot a cold supper or omehting that can cook without my attention or let my baby fuss/cry a little bit until I can settle them. It is just way to risky to cook with them strapped to the front of you. Now I don't have an issue with them on your back but still be careful of dangely little feet. I think having childrne in the kitchen while cooking at all is dangerous. And my dd has the scar to prove it. and i was just doing dishes.







please be careful with little ones in the kitchen.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

I sling with a child on my back. Then again my 3 yr old is allowed to help cut and cook- I think it is good to expose them to things they'll want to do and teach them to do it properly, so that one time they get to it without your seeing they at least know how to use it.
I also have a guard on my stove so they can't stick their feet up there or anything. I'm much to short for it to even be possible for them while they are on my back.

I have a picture around here somewhere of my slinging my infant while helping my toddler cut veggies.


----------



## QDB (Aug 14, 2003)

I sling my ds (12 mos) on my hip while cooking, too. He likes to see and touch things. He gets to play with the vegetables, herbs, etc...likes to chew on garlic too - which I think is interesting

It makes me nervous tho but somedays it is the only way to get stuff done, ykwim?

On the other hand he loves helping me make cookies and breads and watching the food processor and mixer going!


----------



## hnybee (Sep 21, 2003)

This one is a big problem for me. I've been wearing my baby since birth, but now he is 14 months and still loves to be worn (even when i'm cooking). But he is toddler now and won't sit still. He wants to grab at everything. Can you wear a 20lb toddler on your back? If so how?

Spam totally welcome (as always). I really need a solution. He is an octopus!!

-Melissa


----------



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow, I'm really surprised that this turns out to be so controversial! When I was wearing dd as a younger baby, I considered her part of my personal space. Her position was always in the corner of my mental eye, and I just automatically shifted her as necessary to do different cooking tasks. Sometimes I did this with a sling, sometimes directly in arms. As she got more active, I responded accordingly (shifting her to my back, sometimes putting her down/passing her to dh or having her stand on a stool, and by age one, letting her join in and help while I commented on what I was doing -- including e.g. "this is hot", one of the first words she learned).

I dread getting burned, but it doesn't cause me to swear off all cooking. In my mind, dd's risk of getting burned would be higher had I excluded her from cooking, because she would not have had the opportunity to learn naturally to judge heat. This came home to me in a new way the other day when my MIL, who raised 8 kids, saw dd somewhere in the vicinity of a hot pan and freaked out. She simply assumed that we would be equally freaked. But for a moment I couldn't figure out what she was talking about. Dd was just behaving in some rational, socially learned way (serving herself, I think? -- something like that) and was aware that the pan was hot for the same reason MIL was (dh had casually said upon putting it down, "Be careful, this is still hot," and it was emitting steam). She didn't learn this because I sat her down one day and taught her. She learned it by being our little satellite for 2 1/2 years.

Erin


----------

